# Orange roughy is okay, right?



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow. Thanks.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I had to google what it is. Fish. I guess that is fine.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure it would be fine, fish is fish.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sometimes questions go unanswered. It happens.

I would advise against actually eating orange roughy much less feeding it to your dog. Orange roughy is a fish that can live to an incredibly old age... I think around 80 to 90 years, and fishermen only catch the largest of the fish for market. Therefore, all of the breeding fish are caught, reducing not only the breeding capability of the fishery but also the overall size of the fish. 

Also, because of their old age they accrue more mercury in their tissue, which is not good for anyone or your dog.

Here's more info on the fish:
Orange Roughy - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I give Lola unsalted sardines in spring water. I feel safe about that. Also I think canned salmon would be fine- just not raw salmon.


----------

